# Zakaria Azmi, aide to Egypt's Hosni Mubarak, jailed



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

One of former Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak's closest aides has been jailed for seven years and fined $6m (£3.8m) for corruption.

A Cairo court convicted Zakaria Azmi of using his position to illegally make $7m, the AP news agency reports.

He is the latest member of Mr Mubarak's inner circle to be found guilty of corruption since his 30-year rule was ended by last year's revolution.

The verdict in Mr Mubarak's own trial is due on 2 June.

He is accused of involvement in the killing of protesters during last year's uprising.

Correspondents say Mr Mubarak was rarely seen in public without Azmi, his chief of staff.


----------

